# My tiel has Diarrhea



## Elita (Sep 29, 2017)

Ok, I have a female cockatiel that has and has had diarrhea for a couple of years now. She is 7 years old and lives with two other males. (Two out of three were bred by me). She eats just fine and is a healthy weight. Would anyone here know how I can stop the diarrhea? Taking her to the vet is out of the question. The same bird vet that I took another cockatiel to, for a different health issue, only lasted 8 months after treatment. For the consult and the drops the cost was over $400.00. That is why I'm asking for advice here rather than to take her n. Thank you for any insight! -Ella


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Sorry I don’t know the answer. I have Sam who gets a stuck up bum and I have to get him and wash him, he hates it. I understand the vet costs as I have just have vet bills of over £250 and I still have to go back so more bills coming. I hope someone on the forum can give advice but I suspect vet will needed. 
Please keep us informed on your birdy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but really only a vet can give you medical advice. Birds can be so susceptible to illness and it's really hard to bring them back. Honestly, I would look at your other bird like the vet gave you an extra 8 months you probably wouldn't have had otherwise. What is the bird's diet like? Is she hormonal? Have you tried offering probiotics?


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

I'd start by asking if you're entirely sure it's diarrhea. An increase in the liquid of droppings doesn't always mean diarrhea; diarrhea only occurs if the fecal portion of the droppings are loose and watery. It seemed pretty easy to confuse (to me, anyway) so i thought it worth mentioning. 

No one can really offer medical advice besides a vet. You can revisit the same one or search around for one a distance away that's a cheaper price. I'm sure you can find one somewhere! 

I've heard diarrhea can be caused by fruits and vegetables that haven't been washed well, so if you don't rinse them, it might be worth a shot until you get her into the vet or figure out the problem. 

The questions asked above will no doubt be useful, too.


----------



## Elita (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,

What she poos out is water with very little solid. The diarrhea is sticky and great in abundance and it doesn't smell unpleasant, but it has a distinct odor, almost fruity. I'm very meticulous when I give them fruits and veggies -I always wash what I give them. Plus if it was the fruits and veggies, you'd think the others would be having the same problem as well. If this isn't diarrhea, then what is it? I have no idea (as you mentioned) if this is hormonal or not and have no idea where I would find probiotics for a bird. Thank you for your input. -Ella


----------



## Elita (Sep 29, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> I'm sorry but really only a vet can give you medical advice. Birds can be so susceptible to illness and it's really hard to bring them back. Honestly, I would look at your other bird like the vet gave you an extra 8 months you probably wouldn't have had otherwise. What is the bird's diet like? Is she hormonal? Have you tried offering probiotics?





rivx said:


> I'd start by asking if you're entirely sure it's diarrhea. An increase in the liquid of droppings doesn't always mean diarrhea; diarrhea only occurs if the fecal portion of the droppings are loose and watery. It seemed pretty easy to confuse (to me, anyway) so i thought it worth mentioning.
> 
> No one can really offer medical advice besides a vet. You can revisit the same one or search around for one a distance away that's a cheaper price. I'm sure you can find one somewhere!
> 
> ...


Hi,
What she poos out is water with very little solid. The diarrhea is sticky and great in abundance and it doesn't smell unpleasant, but it has a distinct odor, almost fruity. I'm very meticulous when I give them fruits and veggies -I always wash what I give them. Plus if it was the fruits and veggies, you'd think the others would be having the same problem as well. If this isn't diarrhea, then what is it? I have no idea (as you mentioned) if this is hormonal or not and have no idea where I would find probiotics for a bird. Thank you for your input. -Ella


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you post pictures of the poop?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Posting some pictures would help. My 'tiels had diarrhoea and it ended up being giardia which can only be properly diagnosed by getting a gram stain at the vet.


----------

